# urgent help needed on a pregnant cat



## absycats (May 27, 2011)

hi my mates got a cat whose heavily pregnant she was scanned on 16th november and the vet said she was well into 50+ days but could only see 1 hearbeat and 4 kittens her milk came in on 17th and she was having ripples on her stomache the vet said she was in early labour ,however shes also having a yellowish discharge and has been 4 a week and half her vet said its normal her temp since the 17th has been 37.4-37.9 between those and shes eating again shes spoke to the vet and hes said its normal but all mine have had kittens within couple days maximum of their milk can some1 advise please as her owners worried thanks


----------



## catlove844 (Feb 15, 2011)

any discharge that colour = infection, straight to the vets for anti biotics, heartbeat and 3 dead kittens could be giving her a infection, poor girl


----------



## Puindoors (May 19, 2011)

Discharge is not normal, its either infection or amniotic fluid, if thats been coming out for days at least one kitten (if not all) is probably dead. labour is very often a lot longer and harder if the kittens are dead and sometimes the queen can't deliver them at all.

I'd get her to a vet ASAP, she may very well need a C-Section to remove the dead kittens and save her from a long lingering death from infection. Go now, vet charges are significantly cheaper if you go during the day!


----------



## absycats (May 27, 2011)

just to update u the vet wouldnt see the cat they said it was normal and give her another couple hours they said it 3 days running tho but the good news was despite the vet seeing 4 kittens but only 1 heartbeat 3 kittens were born safely and are gorgeous so was a happy ending thanks for the advice i told her it wasnt normal x


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

absycats said:


> just to update u the vet wouldnt see the cat they said it was normal and give her another couple hours they said it 3 days running tho but the good news was despite the vet seeing 4 kittens but only 1 heartbeat 3 kittens were born safely and are gorgeous so was a happy ending thanks for the advice i told her it wasnt normal x


_aww do you have any pictures, would love to see them.:thumbup1:,,:biggrin:,_


----------



## absycats (May 27, 2011)

yea but have no idea how to post them x


----------



## absycats (May 27, 2011)

think ive done it they r so gorgeous x


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Im shocked at the lack on concern on the vets behalf, discharge = infection and she should have gone to another vet 

They look very sweet, what breed are they? 2 look blue one looks brown tabbie??


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

Its shocking how complacent some vets can be at times isn't it. Anyway, I am glad that you have three lovely babies. Congratulations.


----------

